#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Привет Дхарма

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

http://chinkymovies.blogspot.com/200...hi-dharma.html    Корейский фильм о 5  братках которые после ограбления решили спрятаться от закона в буддийском храме! естественно вступают в конфликт с 5 монахами, которые там живут. комедия, без перевода, с анг субтитрами, потом есть возможность перевести  :Smilie:

----------

